

Ask HN: Best marketing strategy for freelance web designer? - ashraful

Hi. I am a freelance web designer. My portfolio is at www.madebyargon.com<p>Currently I offer web design and user interface design services, my hourly rate comes to about $50. Most of my clients are web developers or web-dev agencies.<p>I am developing a marketing strategy that reimagines my service's four P's(product, price, promotions, place), and I could use some insight.<p>What kind of design service do you need the most? website design? ui design? iphone app design?<p>What is most important? aesthetics? usability? speed?<p>What kind of pricing do you prefer? hourly rate or per project? What is a good price point?<p>What kind of services would you value the most? unlimited revisions? 24-hour support? fast delivery?<p>Please let me know how I can improve my services to better serve my customers' needs. Thank you.
======
Sargis
Making 2 threads in under 4 hours on HN about your website/portfolio seems
like a pretty good marketing strategy to me.

/s

------
calebhicks
This is a great start. Asking people how they respond to marketing and what
you can do better is a huge step in the right direction.

Be slightly cautious with the answers you receive here though. The HackerNews
crowd is largely different than the type of people you may be targeting. Many
of us would prefer to hack out our own solution than pay a premium to another
designer.

To answer your specific questions:

\- quality UX and UI design commands higher rates, but there is likely more
volume in logo/web-design and identity creation

\- usability = win

\- i personally prefer per-project pricing, because what i may be able to do
in an hour may take someone else five hours, or 15 minutes. it's hard to gauge
what an hour of someone else's time and ability is worth

\- revisions, knowing i'll be happy with the end product. communication is key
here. i hired someone and hardly heard from them, it was very frustrating

